# Walleye Fishing Trade Shows and Tackle for the French Market



## Aveyron (Dec 1, 2009)

Are there any national walleye tackle trade shows similar to that found at the Bass Masters Classic? I am starting an ecommerce business in France, and will be selling strictly walleye and perch tackle, preferably manufactured in the USA.

I would appreciate information about walleye trade events in the US. Furthermore, please feel free to contact me if you or any companies you are familiar with would like to expand their business to Europe.

Thank You.


----------

